# Slingshot Hunting by State.



## pelleteer

We have a sticky here somewhere about general legality of slingshots in various states, but how about one in this section specifically dealing with slingshot hunting?

I'll start. Arizona: slingshots are legal for hunting the animals listed under the _Slingshot_ column (3rd from right) on page 97 of This Document. No restrictions on the types of slingshots or ammo that can be used.









_edit_: Could also include slingshot hunting laws from other countries, as well.


----------



## USASlingshot

pelleteer said:


> We have a sticky here somewhere about general legality of slingshots in various states, but how about one in this section specifically dealing with slingshot hunting?
> 
> I'll start. Arizona: slingshots are legal for hunting the animals listed under the _Slingshot_ column (3rd from right) on page 97 of This Document. No restrictions on the types of slingshots or ammo that can be used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _edit_: Could also include slingshot hunting laws from other countries, as well.


i guess im next







New York: slingshots are legal, but wrist rockets are banned in general. as far as i know you can hunt any animal that is legal to hunt with a gun/bow. please correct me if im worng(i have a tendancy to do that







)


----------



## pelleteer

New York: Hunting Regs.. I couldn't find the word "slingshot" anywhere on the website or in any of the PDFs. Whether that makes them legal or not (or for which animals) I have no idea.


----------



## USASlingshot

thats why i want sure. so i didnt post. but slingshots are probably with the bows


----------



## Tex-Shooter

A slingshot is not an authorized weapon in Texas; however you can hunt non protected game as long as you have a valid hunting license. A few non protected animals are rabbits, ground squirrels, and pigeons. -- Tex


----------



## Jaybird

Check with your local game warden.It is differant in every state.In Pa. it is not legal to hunt any game animal with a slingshot.


----------



## Sam

Guys could we make this by country? Unfortunately not everyone on these forums is from America.


----------



## USASlingshot

Sam, in countries the hunting laws change from state to state. This thread is intended for people in the USA.

That seems kinda mean, sorry if I sound mean


----------



## snakeshack

Sam said:


> Guys could we make this by country? Unfortunately not everyone on these forums is from America.


I thought you guys weren't allowed to carry a sharp pencil














Our cops yell "STOP OUR I'LL SHOOT!" Your officers of the law yell, "STOP OR I'LL YELL STOP AGAIN!"







:stickpoke:
















All kidding aside our states are run very much like individual countries when it comes to the law.

So, as for California:

Slingshots are not a legal method of take for fur- bearing animals, game-birds, or big game. The only exception is varmints (jackrabbits, ground squirrels, rats, coyotes,...) Crows actualy have a season in CA.







Song birds are illegal to hunt.


----------



## Sam

snakeshack said:


> Guys could we make this by country? Unfortunately not everyone on these forums is from America.


I thought you guys weren't allowed to carry a sharp pencil














Our cops yell "STOP OUR I'LL SHOOT!" Your officers of the law yell, "STOP OR I'LL YELL STOP AGAIN!"







:stickpoke:
















All kidding aside our states are run very much like individual countries when it comes to the law.

So, as for California:

Slingshots are not a legal method of take for fur- bearing animals, game-birds, or big game. The only exception is varmints (jackrabbits, ground squirrels, rats, coyotes,...) Crows actualy have a season in CA.







Song birds are illegal to hunt.
[/quote]
Yes, I was aware of that, it's always perplexed me a little to be honest...







As for cops over here, that's not far from the truth. A while back they introduced a new type of Police Officer called a PCSO (Police Community Support Officer,) they don't even have the power of arrest!


----------



## snakeshack

Sam said:


> Guys could we make this by country? Unfortunately not everyone on these forums is from America.


I thought you guys weren't allowed to carry a sharp pencil














Our cops yell "STOP OUR I'LL SHOOT!" Your officers of the law yell, "STOP OR I'LL YELL STOP AGAIN!"







:stickpoke:
















All kidding aside our states are run very much like individual countries when it comes to the law.

So, as for California:

Slingshots are not a legal method of take for fur- bearing animals, game-birds, or big game. The only exception is varmints (jackrabbits, ground squirrels, rats, coyotes,...) Crows actualy have a season in CA.







Song birds are illegal to hunt.
[/quote]
Yes, I was aware of that, it's always perplexed me a little to be honest...







As for cops over here, that's not far from the truth. A while back they introduced a new type of Police Officer called a PCSO (Police Community Support Officer,) they don't even have the power of arrest!








[/quote]

He would need the same slogan on his car that the cop on South Park has. Instead of "To protect and serve" is should say "To pester and annoy" !


----------



## pelleteer

I noted in my original post that this thread could include slingshot hunting laws from other countries, as well, but after thinking about it some more it seems like that could get pretty cumbersome and confusing, so...I'm going to suggest keeping this thread USA specific.







I admit I'm not sure how to handle the subject of international laws, so I'll leave that to one of out smarter members.


----------



## USASlingshot

One of the few







I'm just messin. For other countries people can make more threads


----------



## Sam

pelleteer said:


> I noted in my original post that this thread could include slingshot hunting laws from other countries, as well, but after thinking about it some more it seems like that could get pretty cumbersome and confusing, so...I'm going to suggest keeping this thread USA specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I'm not sure how to handle the subject of international laws, so I'll leave that to one of out smarter members.


I think a sticky might be in order!







*Beckons Moderator*


----------



## pelleteer

Yeah, I was thinking that, but should it be one monster thread covering every other country on Earth (and all their individual states, provinces, etc.), or a thread for each country, or a thread for Europe, another one for Asia, etc. You can see now why it's hard to know exactly how to set such a thing up.


----------



## USASlingshot

if someone wants to know about their country they can make a post


----------



## pelleteer

USASlingshot said:


> if someone wants to know about their country they can make a post


Sounds like the easiest way to handle it.









I tend to overanalyze these things, I guess...


----------



## Sam

pelleteer said:


> if someone wants to know about their country they can make a post


Sounds like the easiest way to handle it.









I tend to overanalyze these things, I guess...















[/quote]
Well that will be OK for now, but it may be a good idea to make a stick compiling the laws in the future if hunting proves more popular...


----------



## pelleteer

That's another good idea.


----------



## USASlingshot

yah like general laws for the country


----------



## Jaybird

I think if you know the hunting laws in your country post them.


----------



## deerhunter04

i know i emailed the idnr here in illinois and they told me you couldnt hunt anything


----------



## USASlingshot

That sucks, "they donst gots to know about" bill maddison quote haha


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

English law was decided in the 50's after the war, they gave everyone allotments and made catapult hunting legal, because no-one had any food or money. Since then, the basic law is any thing considered vandalism, or torturous, and you can have your catty taken away, so when hunting, don't try and shoot your victim to death if you've wounded it, go over and wring its neck or crack its skull.
Animals we can hunt at ANY time of the year, are 
Rabbit
Squirrel
Pidgeon
(and a couple of things like rats etc, which are classed as vermin but are not considered good eating)
Specific hunting seasons.
Duck 
Pheasant

And in both catagories are certain types of fish, but I don't fish hunt with my catty, as I haven't got good resources where I am.

Enjoy!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

In addition, there was a law which stated a certain weight of animal was the limit, but I understand it's not thoroughly enforced, because of the intricacies of shooting; and something you may find interesting, you have to prove you're a good enough shot to hunt with the catty if asked. They do not set the limits, because of the many places and times you might shoot a catty, but if you were contested and then you shoot out of your specified range, you're looking at fines and things.


----------



## Beaujangles

Maybe it would be a good idea to post a link to where you got your information from your specific state.gov website. I'd hate for someone to get in trouble based off of what they heard about on this website.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Beaujangles said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea to post a link to where you got your information from your specific state.gov website. I'd hate for someone to get in trouble based off of what they heard about on this website.


That is a good point, the trouble is this info was gathered from many areas over quite some time, the law here will often be in different sections and you could search catapults and the law but only get a tenth of the appropriate info. Do you think I should take it down?


----------



## frosty2

* .........Slingshots in Oregon..........*

I sent this query to ODFW as to the regulations on SS hunting:

With the growth in popularity of slingshot hunting and the increased capabilities of the equipment to include the ability to shoot arrows. Will ODFW address the regulations on slingshot hunting in Oregon? A search of your website showed nothing. Thanks for your attention.

Bob -- Coos Bay

I received this response:

Bob:



You are one of the first hunters (if not the first) to ask about changing the regulations to allow slingshots for game animals. Allowing slingshots for game species is not currently under consideration however it may be reviewed in the future. 



It is legal to hunt unprotected wildlife (such as nutria, rabbits, etc.) with a slingshot however there are a couple of points to consider. The expectation is the weapon used is capable of effectively dispatching the animal being hunted; if the weapon is not capable of cleanly killing the animal it could be considered harassment.



Thank you for the interesting question; please contact me if you have any additional questions.



Tom Thornton

Game Program Manager

Semi-good I would say.
Bob


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

snakeshack said:


> So, as for California:
> 
> Slingshots are not a legal method of take for fur- bearing animals, game-birds, or big game. The only exception is varmints (jackrabbits, ground squirrels, rats, coyotes,...) Crows actualy have a season in CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song birds are illegal to hunt.


this is a bummer.. it would be a lot of fun to hunt some small game with some slingshots..







i have hunted lots if game birds with my longbow's.. it is a blast...


----------



## Sam

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea to post a link to where you got your information from your specific state.gov website. I'd hate for someone to get in trouble based off of what they heard about on this website.


Where are you finding all of this informations mate, could you link me please?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

What a lot of states don’t understand is even though a slingshot is not an authorized weapon, it will still be used by a great many, so all they are doing is passing up the opportunity to make revenue by fees. I have heard the slingshot called a pocket poacher many times. It is almost impossible to police slingshot hunters as they are quite and usually hunt by themselves. I also have had a retired game warden, from another state, told me that he not once prosecuted anybody that he caught hunting with a slingshot! You know most states will allow you to shoot a squirrel with a 12 gage shotgun, but not with a slingshot. Now isn’t that real sportsmanship! Maybe this needs to be pointed out in newspapers around state capitals. -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Sam said:


> In addition, there was a law which stated a certain weight of animal was the limit, but I understand it's not thoroughly enforced, because of the intricacies of shooting; and something you may find interesting, you have to prove you're a good enough shot to hunt with the catty if asked. They do not set the limits, because of the many places and times you might shoot a catty, but if you were contested and then you shoot out of your specified range, you're looking at fines and things.


Where are you finding all of this informations mate, could you link me please?
[/quote]
Sorry Sam, no links, I'm terrible with computers. I know the weight law was around in the 70's but it was soon proven to be hard to enforce ... someone selling shooters here told me about being tested by the law, he had to set a few targets and get 8 out of 10, I think.


----------



## ZDP-189

In addition in the UK, I understand that you can only hunt on private land with the landowner's permission.

In Hong Kong, I believe slingshot ownership and shooting to be legal but not on private land and not if carried as a weapon or if the slingshot is designed, adapted or marketed as a weapon.

I do not hunt here and I think people would take a dim view of hunting as I have not heard of it done (except be rogue villagers and border patrol police on the sly). Not also that almost all land not built upon is village owned or government land.

All the English Common Law relating to property damage, harrassment, wounding and such also apply.


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> In addition in the UK, I understand that you can only hunt on private land with the landowner's permission.
> 
> In Hong Kong, I believe slingshot ownership and shooting to be legal but not on private land and not if carried as a weapon or if the slingshot is designed, adapted or marketed as a weapon.
> 
> I do not hunt here and I think people would take a dim view of hunting as I have not heard of it done (except be rogue villagers and border patrol police on the sly). Not also that almost all land not built upon is village owned or government land.
> 
> All the English Common Law relating to property damage, harrassment, wounding and such also apply.


Yeah, many people still have the audacity to shoot air rifles & pistols on the common though, it's evident from the amount of pellets you see lying around the place!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

[quote name='ZDP-189' date='16 September 2010 - 02:19 PM' timestamp='1284646755' post='26112']
In addition in the UK, I understand that you can only hunt on private land with the landowner's permission.

Though this applies to every other form of hunting, I believe it does not apply to catapulting vermin on public land, but if anyone asks you to stop, you must. (like being naked in public, you can do it until someone complains)


----------



## Nico

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> So, as for California:
> 
> Slingshots are not a legal method of take for fur- bearing animals, game-birds, or big game. The only exception is varmints (jackrabbits, ground squirrels, rats, coyotes,...) Crows actualy have a season in CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song birds are illegal to hunt.


this is a bummer.. it would be a lot of fun to hunt some small game with some slingshots..







i have hunted lots if game birds with my longbow's.. it is a blast...
[/quote]

Uh oh...I'd better make all the doves, pigeons and crows of huntings past resurrect like Lazarus.. Naughty, Naughty of me lol


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

I know this topic has kind of died off, but do any PA residents know if it is legal to take any type of animal with a slingshot, i.e. squirrel or pest birds?


----------



## Jaybird

It is not legal to hunt any game animal with a slingshot in Pa.


----------



## Daomeng

what about Arkansas? just moved here and i cant find any info about it here


----------



## Jaybird

Talk to your local game warden.


----------



## jmplsnt

I've never been stopped, questioned, or bothered about a slingshot by a warden at any time here in Arkansas, though you never know what will happen the next time out. Of course that's why I make them small enough to fit in my pocket.....

Where at in Arkansas are you?


----------



## THWACK!

Sam said:


> Guys could we make this by country? Unfortunately not everyone on these forums is from America.


Originally post _includes _by country.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

As of May, 2014 here is what I've been able to find....

*What can I hunt with a slingshot in California?*

*Answers found on this official page&#8230; http://californiaoutdoorsqas.com/2012/02/02/slingshot-hunting/*

Slingshots may only be used to take nongame birds and mammals (California Code of Regulations Title 14, section 475). However, the only nongame birds that may be taken by any method are *English house sparrows and starlings* (FGC, sections 3800(a) and 3801). There is also a crow hunting season, but crows may only be taken by shotgun, falconry or archery (CCR Title 14, section 485). Common nongame mammals ("varmint" is not a term used in Fish and Game law) that may be taken include *coyotes, bobcats, opossums, ground squirrels and orange-belly marmots. Take of bobcat requires possession of a bobcat tag* (CCR Title 14, section 478.1).

Rabbits and tree squirrels are game mammals, and their take with a slingshot is illegal. Nongame mammals are those species not otherwise categorized in the law as resident small game (CCR Title 14, section 257), big game (CCR Title 14, section 350) or fur-bearing mammals (FGC, section 4000). The complete Fish and Game Code is available online at: http://dfg.ca.gov/enforcement/.

*Can I shoot fish with a Slingbow in California?*

*Answer:* Yes, a slingbow is legal to use to take *a limited number of fish species in freshwater and the ocean*. For fishing purposes, the arrow must have a line attached to be legal (California Code of Regulations Title 14, section 1.23). *In ocean waters,* *the slingbow can be used for skates, rays and sharks* (CCR Title 14, section 28.95). In freshwater systems, the slingbow may only be used for certain species and in specific areas (CCR Title 14, section 2.25). Info. above found here&#8230; http://californiaoutdoorsqas.com/category/fishing-2/spear-fishing/

Info. below found here&#8230; http://californiaoutdoorsqas.com/ While the practice of bowfishing for carp may seem like a combination of hunting and fishing, it is considered fishing and thus you are required to have a fishing license to do so. Sport fishing regulations permit bow and arrow fishing for the following *nongame species only: carp, goldfish, western sucker, Sacramento blackfish, hardhead, Sacramento pikeminnow and lamprey* (for specific areas and exceptions, see California Code of Regulations Title 14, section 2.25 on page 15 of the sport fishing regulations booklet).Even though California Department of Fish and Wildlife (CDFW) law might allow for bow and arrow fishing in your local area, some lakes and waterways prohibit the possession of bow and arrow equipment. You will need to check with the jurisdiction that runs the body of water (e.g. State Parks, Regional Parks, local county parks, etc.)When bow and arrow fishing, make sure the tackle has the arrow shaft, the point or both attached by a line to the bow or to a fishing reel. This rule also applies to crossbows (CCR Title 14, section 1.23).

Answers by *Carrie Wilson* is a marine environmental scientist with the California Department of Fish and Wildlife. While she cannot personally answer everyone's questions, she will select a few to answer each week in this column. Please contact her at [email protected]

****My (Perry at A+) Personal note&#8230; It seems a Slingbow should qualify as a legal bow for all hunting of large and small game animals/birds if it can cast a legal hunting weight arrow horizontally 130 yards which many can. However this may be legally contested at some point as interest increases. "Stump Shooting" or Roving target practice (only with blunts or target points) is ok in BLM land or National Forests where other shooting is allowed.*


----------



## slingshooterPT

Hi all, in Portugal I couldn`t find any laws about slingshots, I have no idea if shooting and hunting is legal or not. :question:

SSPT...


----------



## Hound

According to Billy Dukes of South Carolina DNR it is legal to hunt on PRIVATE land only using a slingshot so long as you have a hunting license. I could not find any provisions for this on their website but I heard it directly from him personally.


----------



## romanljc

pelleteer said:


> New York: Hunting Regs.. I couldn't find the word "slingshot" anywhere on the website or in any of the PDFs. Whether that makes them legal or not (or for which animals) I have no idea.


I now at least evasive species like english sparrow. And starlings. Can be hunted. With anything you want in NY but if you use a bow or firearm. You need a hunting licence


----------



## romanljc

Protected Wildlife
In New York State, nearly all species of wildlife are protected. Most species, including endangered species, songbirds, hawks and owls are fully protected and may not be taken. The few unprotected species include porcupine, red squirrel, woodchuck, English sparrow, starling, rock pigeon, and monk parakeet. Unprotected species may be taken at any time without limit. A hunting license is required to hunt unprotected wildlife with a bow or firearm.
So if you use a slingshot there is no regulation against it for those species listed .above


----------



## romanljc

i know that if its legal to hunt something and there is know law saying you cant use A slingshot to do so . And you are fellowing all the written regulation/laws you should be ok . There has to be a law against it in writing . For something to be technically illegal. For example internet gambling tinted windows and flying drones . At first were not regulated meaning there were no laws against them .


----------



## Performance Catapults

If you're unsure about the laws, because of the way they're written, or not written, take a more *pro-active* approach. Most states are unaware of the "modern slingshot". When I first went to the Fish and Wildlife meeting back in November, there was one commissioner that was unaware that slingshots were prohibited to use to dispatch small game. and KY is a huge market for hunting. Most members here are more educated than wildlife officials, regarding slingshots. I'd be willing to bet, that they wouldn't mind expanding hunting opportunities in their state, and sell a few more hunting licenses.


----------



## THWACK!

Just to let you know - NY got slungshots mixed up with slingshots, a "scribner's error" - the law was supposed to say slungshot but someone screwed up (idiot) and used the word slingshots - never been changed.


----------



## Yo mama

pelleteer said:


> We have a sticky here somewhere about general legality of slingshots in various states, but how about one in this section specifically dealing with slingshot hunting?
> 
> I'll start. Arizona: slingshots are legal for hunting the animals listed under the _Slingshot_ column (3rd from right) on page 97 of This Document. No restrictions on the types of slingshots or ammo that can be used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _edit_: Could also include slingshot hunting laws from other countries, as well.


 So could I legally use a slingshot or wrist rocket as a means of protection for my home? In from Arizona..


----------

